# What Are You Reading?



## panicbird (Apr 25, 2004)

I know that we have some voracious readers here. What is everybody reading right now? Well, not [i:a3d95233ab]right now[/i:a3d95233ab], as everyone who reads this is reading this post right now. You know what I mean. :biggrin:

I plan on beginning Reymond's [i:a3d95233ab]New Systematic Theology[/i:a3d95233ab] this week. I would like to read through all my systematics this summer. Reymond will be my starting point.

Lon


----------



## dkicklig (Apr 25, 2004)

Calvin's Institutes (Tony Lane edition)
rereading The Call by Os Guiness
Next in line: GI Williamson's WCF &amp; John Owen on the Christian Life by Sinclair Ferguson
Then I'd like to tackle the Works of John Owen Vol 1

[Edited on 4-25-2004 by dkicklig]


----------



## mjbee (Apr 25, 2004)

Are you SURE you want to reread Os Guiness before you do Williamson's WCF? I haven't bought a book in over a year. I'd like to get something new and fresh. I never tire of my old Pink, Packer, and Sproul, but I don't have any new colors to highlight them with. I'd like to color up some fresh pages. And I don't need anything real deep. I have small children around a lot, and no long stretches of time to think deeply. Help?uzzled:

Bee


----------



## Bryan (Apr 25, 2004)

Introduction To theology by J.C. Wenger and I love it so far although I have just started.

Yes, yes, let the stoning begin :biggrin:


Bryan
SDG


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm reading the &quot;Institutes&quot; and and just finished B.B. Warfield on &quot;Calvin and Calvinism.&quot; This is going to be an Augustinian summer for me: reading Augstine all summer [i:436992a27e]and[/i:436992a27e] going to St. Augustine on vacation!

Oh, and some Van Til before I begin taking philosophy classes next semester. 

Rembrandt


----------



## dkicklig (Apr 25, 2004)

[quote:6141f07ed6][i:6141f07ed6]Originally posted by mjbee[/i:6141f07ed6]
Are you SURE you want to reread Os Guiness before you do Williamson's WCF? I haven't bought a book in over a year. I'd like to get something new and fresh. I never tire of my old Pink, Packer, and Sproul, but I don't have any new colors to highlight them with. I'd like to color up some fresh pages. And I don't need anything real deep. I have small children around a lot, and no long stretches of time to think deeply. Help?uzzled:

Bee [/quote:6141f07ed6]

It's more like speed rereading Guiness because he has some good ideas around this thing we call &quot;The Call&quot;. I'm alos going to be branching off and delving into some Puritan writings on the issue as well.

It sounds like you may need to use the Suzanna Wesley approach, sit in the corner and pull your apron over your head. But if your kids are like mine....good luck

Hannah (5) :broccoli: Ethan (2) :boldblue: 
Jonah (1mth) :bigcry:

Hannah &amp; Ethan from 7am-7pm oke::dueling:


----------



## mjbee (Apr 25, 2004)

Pull my apron over my head? What is an apron? I might need one of those. I get grease all over my t-shirts when I cook.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Apr 25, 2004)

Israel and the Nations by F.F. Bruce
Introducing the Old Testament by Clyde T. Francisco
The American Puritans (Their prose and poetry) by Perry Miller
Dabneys Systematic Theology
Various Luther sermons
and Shut up and Sing by Laura Ingrahm


----------



## sastark (Apr 26, 2004)

Defense of the Faith by Van Til


----------



## Saiph (Apr 26, 2004)

Flannery O'Conner (short stories)

[Edited on 4-26-2004 by Wintermute]


----------



## Ianterrell (Apr 26, 2004)

&quot;Confessions&quot; - Augustine. Status: I'm slowly working through this. Some of Augustine's writing feels like a scholastic quagmire. It becomes so flowery, so superfuous that I can't maintain interest in it. Can't deny his intelligence, or his contributions to the faith though.

&quot;Unceasing Worship&quot; - Howard Best. Status: Intellectually energizing stuff. Best uses a lot of terminiology that requires me to slow down and mull over the concepts describe. Best is seemingly setting up a theology of worship. Looking forward to understanding this one.

&quot;Pilgrim's Progress&quot; - John Bunyan. Status: I'm a little daunted by the prospect of finishing the second half, I wonder how different it could be from the first? We'll see.

&quot;A Call to Spiritual Reformation&quot; - Donald Carson. Status: This is very convicting stuff. Carson sets out to examine Paul's prayers and the priorities revealed in the process. This is really helping me to nurture a love for the Church particularly the local church that I am a member of.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Apr 26, 2004)

[i:cdfc2a7a4b]A History of the Crusades, Volume 1: The First Crusade[/i:cdfc2a7a4b] - Sir Steven Runciman. Unfortunately I've put this on a hold of sorts.

[i:cdfc2a7a4b]Putting Amazing Back Into Grace[/i:cdfc2a7a4b] Michael S. Horton - I'm breezing through it, but I really enjoy the way he puts things and I'm trying to remember some of his statements for use with the non-Reformed.

[i:cdfc2a7a4b]Systematic Theology[/i:cdfc2a7a4b] Berkhof. I just got it in 2 minutes ago, the opening paragraph is solid, so I'm hoping the next hundreds are as well. From what everyone seems to say it is.

[i:cdfc2a7a4b]Genesis[/i:cdfc2a7a4b] - Moses


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 26, 2004)

Mr. Pink and I are working our way through Hebrews. 
Just finished Charity and it's fruits by Edwards. Anything by Edwards is always excellent. :lepr:


----------



## panicbird (Apr 26, 2004)

[quote:bc688aa94a][i:bc688aa94a]Originally posted by Ianterrell[/i:bc688aa94a]
&quot;A Call to Spiritual Reformation&quot; - Donald Carson. Status: This is very convicting stuff. Carson sets out to examine Paul's prayers and the priorities revealed in the process. This is really helping me to nurture a love for the Church particularly the local church that I am a member of. [/quote:bc688aa94a]

I read this book last year and thought it was excellent. You are right: it is very convicting.

Lon


----------



## JonathonHunt (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm reading The Sword and Trowel, 2004 number 2. Yes folks, 2004. It started up again in the 70s. The past few issues have been coming with a free book. Yes, a free book. The latest is called 'Heritage of Evidence' and it is a full and detailed tour of Biblical Evidence in the British Museum - good for a tour but good to read at home too.


----------



## Harrie (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm translating the third book of Confessiones (Augustine) for my Latin classes.

[Edited on 4-28-2004 by Harrie]


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 28, 2004)

Communion of the Saints by Phillip Ryken.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 28, 2004)

Pilgrim's Regress by C.S. Lewis

Behavior Intervention for young children with autism, a manual- various authors

THe Girft of Prophecy by Wayne Grudem


----------



## brymaes (Apr 28, 2004)

Re-reading Kline's [i:a7f0f55057]Kingdom Prologue[/i:a7f0f55057] and Edward's (and Brainerd's) [i:a7f0f55057]The Life and Diary of David Brainerd[/i:a7f0f55057].

[Edited on 4/28/2004 by SharperSword]


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 28, 2004)

[quote:3311b34d2f][i:3311b34d2f]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:3311b34d2f]
Pilgrim's Regress by C.S. Lewis

Behavior Intervention for young children with autism, a manual- various authors

THe Girft of Prophecy by Wayne Grudem [/quote:3311b34d2f]

I recently read a pretty good critique of Grudem's views on Prophecy by Davi Farnell of Souheastern, I can send it to you if you would like to read it.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 28, 2004)

[quote:3972e092ce][i:3972e092ce]Originally posted by Irishcat922[/i:3972e092ce]
[quote:3972e092ce][i:3972e092ce]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:3972e092ce]
Pilgrim's Regress by C.S. Lewis

Behavior Intervention for young children with autism, a manual- various authors

THe Girft of Prophecy by Wayne Grudem [/quote:3972e092ce]

I recently read a pretty good critique of Grudem's views on Prophecy by Davi Farnell of Souheastern, I can send it to you if you would like to read it. [/quote:3972e092ce]

Would love it! Thanks


----------



## sundoulos (Apr 29, 2004)

[i:c1bdb162f3]When God Moves[/i:c1bdb162f3] by John H. Armstrong
[i:c1bdb162f3]Protestant Biblical Interpretation[/i:c1bdb162f3] by Bernard Ramm
[i:c1bdb162f3]The Master Plan of Evangelism[/i:c1bdb162f3] by Robert E. Coleman
[i:c1bdb162f3]Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices[/i:c1bdb162f3] by Thomas Brooks (for the umpteenth time)
[i:c1bdb162f3]Too Busy Not to Pray [/i:c1bdb162f3] by Bill Hybels
[i:c1bdb162f3]Thoughts on Religious Experience[/i:c1bdb162f3] by Archibald Alexander (for the umpteenth time)
[i:c1bdb162f3]The Journals of John Wesley[/i:c1bdb162f3] by ?
[i:c1bdb162f3]Epistle of Ignatius to the Smyrnaeans[/i:c1bdb162f3]
[i:c1bdb162f3]Rise and Fall of the Roman Empire[/i:c1bdb162f3] by Gibbon
[i:c1bdb162f3]Institutes of the Christian Religion[/i:c1bdb162f3] by Jakob Arminius -- no,no, I mean John Calvin


----------



## blhowes (Apr 29, 2004)

[b:09e7bb8e71]sundoulos wrote:[/b:09e7bb8e71]
Institutes of the Christian Religion by Jakob Arminius -- no,no, I mean John Calvin

Just seeing if we're paying attention? 

[Edited on 4-29-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been reading a lot by and about J.G. Machen for a class at WTS.


----------



## Christopher (May 2, 2004)

[quote:be2c7e672d][i:be2c7e672d]Originally posted by Irishcat922[/i:be2c7e672d]
[quote:be2c7e672d][i:be2c7e672d]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:be2c7e672d]
Pilgrim's Regress by C.S. Lewis

Behavior Intervention for young children with autism, a manual- various authors

THe Girft of Prophecy by Wayne Grudem [/quote:be2c7e672d]

I recently read a pretty good critique of Grudem's views on Prophecy by Davi Farnell of Souheastern, I can send it to you if you would like to read it. [/quote:be2c7e672d]

Got the e-mail and the paper. I will read it after reading the book (at my present pace it may be a few weeks). I will let you know what I think then. Thanks!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 3, 2004)

Intro to Christianity by mcgrath

Sovereigty of God in Evangelism by JI Packer

Pilgrims in Their Own Land: 500 Years of Religion in America 
by Authors: Martin E. Marty 

Martin Luther's Basic Theological Writings
by Martin Luther, Timothy F. Lull (Editor) 

The Two Towers by Tolkien

The Shifting Realities of Philip K. Dick: Selected Literary and Philosophical Writings 
Nonfiction; edited by Lawrence Sutin. Published in 1995

House of Bush, House of Saud : The Secret Relationship Between the World's Two Most Powerful Dynasties by craig unger

John Calvin's Exegesis of the Old Testament (Columbia Series in Reformed Theology)
by David L. Puckett

The Genesis Wave Book One by John Vornholt

(Reformed Theology in America)
by David F. Wells (Editor) 

The Calvinistic Concept of Culture
by Henry R. Van Til, Richard J. Mouw, Til Van 

I think that about Does it more than two years ive been trying to finish add does that to you 




Blade


----------



## Mary (May 3, 2004)

Chosen by God by RC Sproul. (AGAIN)

Honestly, I don't know how I can be so dumb about theology. I did very well in school (except for math &amp; science, but I had traumatic experiences there) and never really studied that hard. Theology is just REALLY HARD for me. I read it, I get lost. I reread it, it starts to make a little sense. I reread it, I think I get it. But, if you were to quiz me, I would look at you like you were speaking a foreign language. It just doesn't stick! I think because it's intangible. I don't know. But it sure is frustrating! If I keep going at this rate, I'll have to live to be 132 in order to understand the basics. I must have  too many times.

Mary


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 4, 2004)

I added to my reading list (actual open books) Horace Bushnells, &quot;Christian Nurture&quot;.

Anyone else read this? I understand that it is one of the best on the topic of child rearing.


----------



## blhowes (May 17, 2004)

Just finished Oswald T Allis's book &quot;Prophecy and the Church.&quot; :thumbup:

Started reading &quot;Inspired Principles of Prophetic Interpretation&quot; by John Wilmot. Anybody else read this book? Looks very good so far.


----------



## alwaysreforming (May 17, 2004)

*Reforming Pastoral Ministry*

&quot;Reforming Pastoral Ministry&quot; by John H. Armstrong

Wonderful book! A must read! Armstrong is the editor; its one of those where different writers take a chapter; I like books like that a lot. (I sound like Andy Rooney)


----------



## cupotea (Jun 3, 2004)

John M. Frame - [i:dfd470399d]The Doctrine of God[/i:dfd470399d] - Halfway through: man, this is a big book!

Ronald Nash - [i:dfd470399d]The Gospel and the Greeks[/i:dfd470399d] - I watched [i:dfd470399d]Troy[/i:dfd470399d] and just really felt in the mood for some Greeks stuff!

Garry Friesen - [i:dfd470399d]Decision Making and the Will of God[/i:dfd470399d] - I'm on pg. 10.


BTW: I heard that Ron Nash is an open-theist (at least, Norm Geisler calls him a &quot;neotheist&quot; in his [i:dfd470399d]Encyclopedia of Apologetics[/i:dfd470399d]. Can anyone confirm this for me?


----------



## dswatts (Jun 3, 2004)

J. Gresham Machen's [u:268c583412]The Christian View of Man[/u:268c583412]

I have a horrible confession to make...this is actually the first book of his I have read. I love it! Why haven't his works been collected and published in a set?!

Thomas Halyburton Vol 1 of Works, [u:268c583412]Faith and Justification[/u:268c583412]

good stuff, so far; just started it. again, my first exposure to this Scot.


Have been reading Lloyd-Jones, Pink, Boice, and Ferguson on Sermon on the Mount for a series I have been preaching the last several months.

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## crhoades (Jun 3, 2004)

*Reading list*

The One and the Many - R.J. Rushdoony
Foundations of Christian Scholarship - ed. North
The Printing Revolution in Early Modern Europe - Elizabeth L. Eisenstein
History of Greek Philosophy Vol. I - The Pre-Socratics - Guthrie


----------



## Saiph (Jun 3, 2004)

&quot;Rimbaud Complete&quot; (Modern Library)

&quot;Ficciones&quot; by Jorge Luis Borges


----------



## Bryan (Jun 3, 2004)

The abridged version of Augustine's City of God. Jsut about doen book 1, 21 more to go 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Craig (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:263a49ecce]
BTW: I heard that Ron Nash is an open-theist (at least, Norm Geisler calls him a &quot;neotheist&quot; in his Encyclopedia of Apologetics. Can anyone confirm this for me? 
[/quote:263a49ecce]
Nope. He's Reformed. From what I've read, he's very sharp.


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 3, 2004)

A few of my open books at the moment:

The God of the Bible and other gods - Lightner
Has Science got rid of God? - Blanchard
Preaching with spiritual vigour - Caphill
How Christian is Christian Counselling? - Almy


----------



## DanielC (Jun 3, 2004)

Biblical Prophets
Marrow of Modern Divinity - Edward Fisher
Marrow of Theology - Dr. Ames
Paradigms in Polity - Hall
Band of Brothers


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 4, 2004)

Calvin's [i:9af9d4f2b4]Institutes, City of God, [/i:9af9d4f2b4]
Augustine's [i:9af9d4f2b4]City of God[/i:9af9d4f2b4]
James Sire's [i:9af9d4f2b4]Discipleship of the Mind[/i:9af9d4f2b4]
Greg Bahnsen's [i:9af9d4f2b4]Van Til's Apologetic: Readings and Analysis[/i:9af9d4f2b4]
Greg Bahnsen's [i:9af9d4f2b4]Theonomy and Christian Ethics[/i:9af9d4f2b4]
Abraham Kuyper's [i:9af9d4f2b4]Lectures on Calvinism[/i:9af9d4f2b4]


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 4, 2004)

Just started Machen's &quot;The Origin of Paul's Religion&quot;.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 4, 2004)

Jacob...nice quote! at the bottom of your post...

Currently being overwhelmed by:

The Bondage of the Will -Martin Luther
The Last Days According to Jesus -R.C. Sproul
The Second American Revolution -John Whitehead
Glorious Freedom -Richard Sibbes
The Marrow of Theology -William Ames
Systematic Theology (Abridged) -Charles Hodge (ed. Edward Gross)
The Existence and Attributes of God -Stephen Charnock

I really want to get to Calvin's Institutes before the end of this summer but I have too much on my plate right now...


----------



## Scot (Jun 5, 2004)

Fair Sunshine - Jock Purves
Not A Chance - Sproul
Puritan Papers Volume 2
Pilgrim's Progress - Bunyan

Scot


----------



## pelos (Jun 5, 2004)

A.W. Pink's &quot;The seven sayings of our Savior on the Cross.&quot;

Rosemary Jensen's &quot;Praying the attributes of God.&quot;

Anything else is just filler when my brain needs a rest.


----------



## robot (Jun 10, 2004)

Fiction wise, I just finished The Hobbit two days ago, and now I'm reading LOTR and The Divine Comedy.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 11, 2004)

Finished [i:8c6cbf0b35]Bondage of the Will[/i:8c6cbf0b35]!
Warfield was right when he says that it has hands and feet!


----------



## daveb (Jun 11, 2004)

Curently reading:

Diary of David Brainerd - Edwards
A Body of Divinity - Thomas Watson

Enjoying both! :thumbup:


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 11, 2004)

[quote:11a0252e81][i:11a0252e81]Originally posted by Finn McCool[/i:11a0252e81]
Finished [i:11a0252e81]Bondage of the Will[/i:11a0252e81]!
Warfield was right when he says that it has hands and feet! [/quote:11a0252e81]

Hands and feet? Interesting! I don't know what that means, but that book was one of the most influential books in my library. It sealed the deal that made me a Calvinist.


----------



## Craig (Jun 11, 2004)

Ian,
same here. Funny way to become Calvinistic, eh?

Right now I'm taking a bit of a break from theological books (not for long, though)

I'm reading through Hebrews, just finished 1 Timothy, 1 &amp; 2 Peter, and am reading through the Westminster Confession. Oh, and I'm also trudging through Amos with a couple of commentaries. Very intersting book! Oh, and also reading sections of Calvin's Institutes. Basically, I want to read the Bible and compare it with what my church teaches and what Calvin taught. From the discussions of late on the board, I am finding some things &quot;troubling&quot;. I'm a paedobaptist, but am finding my understanding of it to be a minority here. But, I'm also finding a weird trend from Reformed people toward doctrines of Rome. I really want to see what is Biblical, and what it is to be Reformed and avoid the superstitions and any other things that undermine the gospel and weed them out!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 12, 2004)

The Excellent Wife

The Hobbit...with my children

Sense and Sensibility to be followed by The Third Sister

Just finished the first 3 books of the Shannondoah Sisters, A Thorn in My Heart, and the 3rd book of Abram's Daughters

Plan on getting back into Pilgrims Progress and Imitation of Christ

:book::book::book::book::book::book::book::book::book:


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 12, 2004)

LadyFlynt,

I notice as your avitar you have a book cover from one of Michael Phillips series...Have you read that series? How do you like it?

[Edited on 6-12-2004 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 12, 2004)

Yes, ma'am! That is a crop from the cover of Angels Watching Over Me, the first book in the Shenandoah Sisters (sorry, I spelled it wrong in the post above...I had a sleeping baby on my lap at the time). I can't wait to read the fourth book...I can't wait to collect the books! (I borrowed them)

My name is....
I am a book-a-holic...
I am not...nor ever will be...recovered...
I admit...I enjoy my addiction...
:book:


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 12, 2004)

[quote:6600d6daa7][i:6600d6daa7]Originally posted by Ianterrell[/i:6600d6daa7]


Hands and feet? Interesting! I don't know what that means, but that book was one of the most influential books in my library. It sealed the deal that made me a Calvinist. [/quote:6600d6daa7]

I didna give the entire quote. He means that it has the ability to grab you and absorb you. It is probably the second most influential book in my library.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 12, 2004)

Oh it certainly grabbed a hold of me too!


----------



## interested_one (Jun 21, 2004)

I know that I am reading at this time:

The Life and Times of Jesus The Messiah by Alfred Edersheim

Protestant Biblical Interpretation by Bernard Ramm ( I just finished it. It is really good and would highly recommend it for people who would like to begin breaking ground in hermanuetics).

How To Read A Book by Mortimer Adler (More than half way through, it again is a good read. I know the title sounds funny but it is actually very good. It certainly give the read food for thought)

The Autobiography of George Mueller (Excellent Book!!! Everyone should take the time to sit down and read it)

The Complete Works of Augustus Toplady (I just reading daily through the sermons it is actually pretty good)

The Letters of Samuel Rutherford (I use this as a good devotional read after Bible study... very thought provoking)

Poor Doubting Christian by author??? (I forgot the author, but I got this book off the Reformation CDs sold by Still Water Revival Ministry) 

I know that it sounds like a have a lot to read, but I have actually allotted time and divided up my reading so it doesn't get lost.

Dylan


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 21, 2004)

I just purchased from SGCR [b:5369ab7b66][i:5369ab7b66]Robert Hawker Poor Man Commentary[/i:5369ab7b66][/b:5369ab7b66]. I hope to gain much from it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 21, 2004)

The Gospel According To Jesus by John MacArthur

Non-religious: Broken Harts: The life and death of Owen Hart


----------



## Athaleyah (Jun 21, 2004)

Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices - Thomas Brooks

Systematic Theology - Hodges - Volume 1: Theology

Anxiety Attacked - John MacArthur


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 21, 2004)

[i:cd3aa67a52]A Bruised Reed[/i:cd3aa67a52] by Richard Sibbes. Martyn Lloyd-Jones said this book soothed him during a down moment in his life. Having read his incredible 2-volume biography, courtesy of Iain Murray, I can say that I am going through something similar.

[i:cd3aa67a52]A Puritan Golden Treasury[/i:cd3aa67a52], ed. I D E Thomas.


----------



## dado6 (Jun 22, 2004)

Right now:

By the Sword: A history of Gladiators, Musketeers, Samurai, Swashbucklers and Olympic Champions by Richard Cohen

The (very inaccurately named) Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams. As a bedtime story for the kids (with occasional editing of course). Very funny stuff to read aloud.

Just finished:

Given for You: Recovering Calvin's View of the Lord's Supper by Keith Mathison

Retief Unbound by Keith Laumer. Some more very funny sci-fi by its most underrated author.

A Theory of Socialism and Capitalism: Economics, Politics and Ethics by Hans-Hermann Hoppe. An excellent long article on the subject. I was prompted to read it again by my recent exchange with Anonymousrex on the Politicks and Government board (thanx Rex).

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Don (Jun 24, 2004)

Reading through Children of the Promise by Randy Booth and trying to study it hard. Infant baptism looks to have a world of biblical support. 

Also, started reading Reymond's Systematic Theology and &quot;A Lifting Up for the Downcast&quot; by William Bridge.


----------



## Fly Caster (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm currently reading:
[i:db47e1c425]The Ten Commandments[/i:db47e1c425] by Thomas Watson
[i:db47e1c425]The God Who Justifies[/i:db47e1c425] by James White
[i:db47e1c425]Quest for Godliness[/i:db47e1c425] by JI Packer

&amp; slowly working my way through Calvin's [i:db47e1c425]Institutes[/i:db47e1c425] and the [i:db47e1c425]Works of Jonathan Edwards.[/i:db47e1c425]


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 24, 2004)

[i:0a7ba92248]The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man[/i:0a7ba92248], by Herman Witsius

[i:0a7ba92248]Summary of Christian Doctrines[/i:0a7ba92248], Louis Berkhof

[i:0a7ba92248]The Westminister Confession of Faith for Study Classes [/i:0a7ba92248] G.I.Williamson

A friend of mine saw my copy of Witsius and said,&quot;Whoa that looks serious!&quot; haha


----------



## matt01 (Jun 25, 2004)

It sounds as though everyone is reading some great stuff. I am currently reading [i:615e032027]Microsoft Windows 2000 Server - MCSE Training Kit[/i:615e032027]. It is as boring as reading could possibly get. I am looking forward to doing some good reading when I finish school in a couple weeks.


----------



## gfincher (Jun 26, 2004)

*Technology?*

[quote:808a6bba72][i:808a6bba72]Originally posted by matthew[/i:808a6bba72]
It sounds as though everyone is reading some great stuff. I am currently reading [i:808a6bba72]Microsoft Windows 2000 Server - MCSE Training Kit[/i:808a6bba72]. [/quote:808a6bba72]

Hate to tell you, but... it would be much better to concentrate on Windows 2003 Server! Kind of like studying the Papacy after Wittenberg! 

(I am also a techno-geek in another life!)

Reading the Knox Colloquy on the Federal Vision - various authors.

Stop Wasting your Life: Piper
Calvin a biography: Bernard Cottret


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 26, 2004)

[quote:ac91369bb3][i:ac91369bb3]Originally posted by Athaleyah[/i:ac91369bb3]
Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices - Thomas Brooks
[/quote:ac91369bb3]

Someone has mentioned that book to me as a model of Puritan counseling; how accurate is that description? Secondly, that book is on my reading list; how good is it?


----------



## matt01 (Jun 27, 2004)

[quote:74eb86f375][i:74eb86f375]Originally posted by gfincher[/i:74eb86f375]
[quote:74eb86f375][i:74eb86f375]Originally posted by matthew[/i:74eb86f375]
It sounds as though everyone is reading some great stuff. I am currently reading [i:74eb86f375]Microsoft Windows 2000 Server - MCSE Training Kit[/i:74eb86f375]. [/quote:74eb86f375]

Hate to tell you, but... it would be much better to concentrate on Windows 2003 Server! Kind of like studying the Papacy after Wittenberg! 

(I am also a techno-geek in another life!)

Reading the Knox Colloquy on the Federal Vision - various authors.

Stop Wasting your Life: Piper
Calvin a biography: Bernard Cottret [/quote:74eb86f375]

I would say that it is better to read Windows 2000, as 2003 automates a number of features from 2000....


----------



## robot (Jun 27, 2004)

Lord of the Rings
The Divine Comedy
City of God
Leviathan (Thomas Hobbes)
The Middle Ages, by Morris Bishop

After Lord of the Rings, I'm going to read Book of the New Sun by Gene Wolfe.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 28, 2004)

*On my nightstand*

Since I can never keep track of exactly everything that I'm technically 'reading' at any one moment, here is as good a place as any to put down what I think I've got going... 

Commentary on Hosea, John Calvin
Holiness, J. C. Ryle
Worship in the Presence of God, David Lachman and Frank Smith
A Display of Arminianism, John Owen
Letters of Samuel Rutherford, Samuel Rutherford (who else?)
Antiquities of the Jews, Josephus

and, for good measure,

Don Quixote, Miguel de Cervantes

Well maybe this publicly-posted list will keep me accountable  

Yours in Christ,

Todd


----------



## Bryan (Jul 28, 2004)

Future Grace By Piper 
The Cost of Discipleship by Bonhoeffer

I'm curious what people's thoughts on Bonhoeffer's book is. I understand some of his other work is not quite orthodox, yet while admitting this Phil Johnson praises this book by him...

Bryan
SDG


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 2, 2004)

Halfway through "The Westminster Confession of Faith into the 21st Century". Each chapter is written by a different author. This is volume one in a three volume set edited by Ligon Duncan. So far so good


----------



## matt01 (Aug 27, 2004)

[i:e37a4ab0a7]Knowing God[/i:e37a4ab0a7] J.I. Packer-- It is wonderful to read something other than a dry textbook.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 27, 2004)

Bryan asked:

I'm curious what people's thoughts on Bonhoeffer's book is.

It's been a while since I read [u:dd94c7f91f]The Cost of Discipleship[/u:dd94c7f91f] (I read it before my conversion from evangelical to Reformed), and I certainly am leary of Bonhoeffer's ecumenism, but I think his critique of "cheap grace" is right on.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2006)

Currently reading: 

_The Path of True Godliness_ by Willem Teellinck

_The Christian's Reasonable Service_ by Wilhelmus Ã  Brakel


----------



## matt01 (May 2, 2006)

_Race, Class, and Gender in the United States_ - Paula S. Rothenberg


----------



## polemic_turtle (May 2, 2006)

_A Sure Guide to Heaven_ by *Joseph Aleine*


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 2, 2006)

All things for good, 
The steadfast faithfulness of Stonewall Jackson
J. Steven Wilkins

Very Good Read


----------



## Pilgrim (May 2, 2006)

_With Reverence and Awe_ by D.G. Hart and John R. Muether
_Christianity and Liberalism_ by J. Gresham Machen


----------



## Puddleglum (May 2, 2006)

Let's see . . . 

_Professional Nursing_ by Chitty
_Caring for Patients from Different Cultures_ by Spector (which is not a well-written book, btw!)
Should also be reading . . . _Medical-Surgical Nursing: Assessment and Management of Clinical Problems_ by Lewis, Heitkemper and Dirksen and _Wong's Nursing Care of Infants and Children_ by Hockenberry. And I just finished _The Spirit Catches You and You Fall Down_ by Fadiman. 

Oh, wait . . . were you asking about non-assigned reading? (What's that?) 
I'm VERY SLOWLY reading _Don't Waste Your Life_ by Piper. (Very slowly meaning that I've been reading, on average, not much more than a chapter a month).

[Edited on 5-3-2006 by Puddleglum]


----------



## beej6 (May 3, 2006)

Phew - I'm glad to see that it's a Reformed trait to have more than two books "going" at the same time  Besides the books below, there's about five other ones with bookmarks that are waiting patiently for me to return to them.

_The Legacy of Jonathan Edwards: American Religion and the Evangelical Tradition, _ edited by DG Hart, Sean Michael Lucas, & Stephen J Nichols
_God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology,_ Michael Horton


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 3, 2006)

more than 2 at least Ive got bookmarks in about 15 books Im reading!!!!!!


----------



## beej6 (May 3, 2006)

Nathan, I feel ya brother!!!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (May 4, 2006)

Calvin's _Golden booklet of the true Christian life_. Excellent and very convicting. Also, I am very slowly making my way through his Institutes.

[Edited on 5-4-2006 by LadyCalvinist]


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 15, 2006)

Just got through reading "Hard to Believe" by John MacArthur.Awesome and eye opening read!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 15, 2006)

As one who is always reading more books than he can keep track of, here's the set on my bedside table:

The Institutes of the Christian Religion, John Calvin
Soul Depths and Soul Heights, Octavius Winslow
Family Man and Family Leader, Philip Lancaster
The Covenant of Life Opened, Samuel Rutherford
Always Ready: Directions for Defending the Faith, Greg Bahnsen
The Great Christian Revolution, Otto Scott


----------



## caddy (Dec 15, 2006)

Kuiper's _Lectures on Calvinism_
Watson's _Picture of a Godly Man_
Crabtree _The Language of God_


----------



## bradofshaw (Dec 15, 2006)

Finishing Neil Peart's _Ghost Rider_  and C.S. Lewis' _That Hideous Strength_  

I'm on a record pace to finish my 5th book of the year.


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 15, 2006)

Finally getting around to reading Water's book on FV.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 15, 2006)

I will be starting The Gospel for Real Life by Jerry Bridges today or tomorrow.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 15, 2006)

Recently read Genesis in Space and Time by Francis Schaeffer.
Read through No Man is an Island by Thomas Merton for about the third time in my life.
This past summer I read Augustine's City of God and I'm begining on his Confessions again.

Read a few political books this year as well one of which was Bad Trip by Joel Miller, and a few others.

Read through Luther's shorter Catechism earlier in the year.

Right now I'm not reading too much more than the Confessions I mentioned earlier.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Dec 15, 2006)

caddy said:


> Watson's _Picture of a Godly Man_


That book changed my life. I'd never read any puritans, and was just treading water in my walk with God. 

I was given a copy by my mum, and read it in 2 days. Absolutely fantastic.

Slowly making my way through:

Death of death in the death of Christ - John Owen
Calvin's Institutes


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 15, 2006)

A Plea for the Christians, by Athenagorus.


----------



## PresReformed (Dec 15, 2006)

Jonathan Edward's _Freedom of the Will_ 
Samuel Miller's _Life of Jonathan Edwards_
and proofreading David Calderwood's _Perth Assembly_


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 15, 2006)

I just started Danny Hyde's _Jesus Loves the Little Children_. After that, I'll most likely read these:

_The Lord's Supper_ by Robert Letham
_Called to the Ministry_ by Ed Clowney
_The Valley of Vision_


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 15, 2006)

Me Died Blue said:


> I just started Danny Hyde's _Jesus Loves the Little Children_. After that, I'll most likely read these:
> 
> _The Lord's Supper_ by Robert Letham
> _Called to the Ministry_ by Ed Clowney
> _The Valley of Vision_



I have The Valley of Vision laying around somewhere.I`ll have to find it!


----------



## caddy (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, I am a VERY Slow and deliberate reader. I have been reading it for over a month now, re-reading portions. It is so different than ANYTHING I have ever read, so deep, spiritually thoughtful. I am loving every minute of it.

I have Owen's _The Death of Death in the Death of Christ._ These 2 Puritan's a VERY Different. Watson is thoroughly readable. Owens is very tough, but equally deep, but deeper in a more scholarly way. I have a Condensed version of Calvin's Institutes and just purchased his Commentaries this past Summer. Excellent resources !  



Exagorazo said:


> That book changed my life. I'd never read any puritans, and was just treading water in my walk with God.
> 
> I was given a copy by my mum, and read it in 2 days. Absolutely fantastic.
> 
> ...


----------



## caddy (Dec 15, 2006)

I just purchased that one as well, but have not started it yet...



Average Joey said:


> I have The Valley of Vision laying around somewhere.I`ll have to find it!


----------



## crhoades (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## VaughanRSmith (Dec 16, 2006)

caddy said:


> Well, I am a VERY Slow and deliberate reader. I have been reading it for over a month now, re-reading portions. It is so different than ANYTHING I have ever read, so deep, spiritually thoughtful. I am loving every minute of it.


Absolutely. I missed so much in my reading, and was so hyped up by it I lent it to an unreliable friend, who hasn't returned it in a year and a half! I will get it back.... somehow... some day...



caddy said:


> I have Owen's _The Death of Death in the Death of Christ._ These 2 Puritan's a VERY Different. Watson is thoroughly readable. Owens is very tough, but equally deep, but deeper in a more scholarly way. I have a Condensed version of Calvin's Institutes and just purchased his Commentaries this past Summer. Excellent resources !


Reading Owen is comparable to wading through chocolate sauce. Thick, heavy, and satisfying. I've had to do the Packer thing and write out the arguments as they form, otherwise I get lost.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 16, 2006)

trevorjohnson said:


> OKay, this might be a little differnet list, but bear with me:
> 
> 
> --Pickthall's translation fo the Koran, "The Meaning of the Glorious Qur'an"
> ...



I hope you take no offense at the question - none is intended - but may I ask why you would go so many times through a blasphemous pagan document?


----------

